

HTML5 for total Beginners - ekm2
http://www.html-5-tutorial.com/

======
bentruyman
This is really poorly written, and the author seems to even admit he/she is
confused about certain parts of HTML5. The site is basically an intro into a
handful of new HTML elements, without any mention of new APIs in HTML5 like
Canvas, Microdata, Audio/Video, various Storage engines, etc. Sites like this
just confuse those already "green" in the world of HTML5.

Oh, also, on the "All HTML Tags", the author links directly to w3schools.com
pages. Lest we forget: <http://w3fools.com>

------
gamechangr
Well laid out! Perfect for a friend...

~~~
benharrison
I disagree. The layout seems really tight, and hard to separate content from
navigation and advertisements.

In my opinion the ads and donate button make this site feel insincere and
possibly even spammy. What is the author's motivation? To make a positive
influence and educate, or to gain traffic and make a profit?

There are already trust issues that many people have with w3schools. If I
wanted to use this site as a reference or recommend it to others I'd like to
have the confidence that quality, accuracy, and reputation are the highest
priority. If the author is going to try to monetize this site, great! I just
think it would be a lot more effective to tastefully tweak the layout to make
a cleaner distinction between content, advertisements, and navigation.

